# BSOD BCCode c2



## svenjoypro (Feb 17, 2010)

My system is a little less than a year old, the OS is fairly new.
OS: Windows 7 x64
CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor
RAM: 4.0 GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
MB: Gigabyte S-Series GA-MA790X-DS4
Power: Antec Earthwatts 500W Max

Sometimes I go days between crashes, other times only hours, and some are at night while the system is idle.

I get this message upon startup:

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	c2
BCP1:	0000000000000007
BCP2:	0000000000001097
BCP3:	000000000511040D
BCP4:	FFFFF8A00C300150
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\021710-17050-01.dmp
C:\Users\Sven\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-28610-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

I attached the autoruns and the TSF_vista_support, but when I tried to do a perfmon /report it says "An error occured while attempting to generate the report." I can open perfmon, but not perfmon /report.

Ironically my system crashed when I was writing this and I had to start over.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to *TSF*.

All are identical; bugcheck 0xC2 pointing to *Ntfs.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.924\021710-20654-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a0c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c49e50
Debug session time: Wed Feb 17 05:05:10.694 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:39:55.301
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5110203, fffff8a01af41a60}

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cb40e0
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+253e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000000000001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000005110203, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffff8a01af41a60, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------


POOL_ADDRESS:  fffff8a01af41a60 

FREED_POOL_TAG:  NtFC

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_NtFC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002baf60e to fffff80002a7df00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0319a938 fffff800`02baf60e : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001097 00000000`05110203 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0319a940 fffff880`012d53f5 : fffff8a0`03a5b3a8 00000000`00000023 fffff800`02c215a0 fffffa80`06d44400 : nt!ExFreePool+0xccb
fffff880`0319a9f0 fffff880`0122e4dd : fffffa80`06d44400 fffffa80`0409ebd0 fffff880`07b9f400 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x253e
fffff880`0319abd0 fffff800`02a8b161 : fffffa80`03d0a800 fffff800`02a71b00 fffff800`02c83100 fffff800`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFspDispatch+0x26d
fffff880`0319acb0 fffff800`02d21166 : 0000051c`00000000 fffffa80`03d05040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03cf1040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0319ad40 fffff800`02a5c486 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d05040 fffff880`02f6dfc0 0000051c`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0319ad80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+253e
fffff880`012d53f5 e9a1fbffff      jmp     Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x20e4 (fffff880`012d4f9b)

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+253e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_NtFC_Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+253e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_NtFC_Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+253e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> r
rax=0000000005110203 rbx=fffff8a01af41a50 rcx=00000000000000c2
rdx=0000000000000007 rsi=fffffa8006d44400 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002a7df00 rsp=fffff8800319a938 rbp=fffff80002c215a0
 r8=0000000000001097  r9=0000000005110203 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa800409eee0 r12=fffff8a003a5b3a8 r13=fffff8a01af41a60
r14=fffffa800409ebd0 r15=fffff88007b9f400
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a7df00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0319a940=00000000000000c2
3: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0319a938 fffff800`02baf60e nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0319a940 fffff880`012d53f5 nt!ExFreePool+0xccb
fffff880`0319a9f0 fffff880`0122e4dd Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x253e
fffff880`0319abd0 fffff800`02a8b161 Ntfs!NtfsFspDispatch+0x26d
fffff880`0319acb0 fffff800`02d21166 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0319ad40 fffff800`02a5c486 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0319ad80 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
3: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0319a938 fffff800`02baf60e : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001097 00000000`05110203 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0319a940 fffff880`012d53f5 : fffff8a0`03a5b3a8 00000000`00000023 fffff800`02c215a0 fffffa80`06d44400 : nt!ExFreePool+0xccb
fffff880`0319a9f0 fffff880`0122e4dd : fffffa80`06d44400 fffffa80`0409ebd0 fffff880`07b9f400 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x253e
fffff880`0319abd0 fffff800`02a8b161 : fffffa80`03d0a800 fffff800`02a71b00 fffff800`02c83100 fffff800`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFspDispatch+0x26d
fffff880`0319acb0 fffff800`02d21166 : 0000051c`00000000 fffffa80`03d05040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03cf1040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`0319ad40 fffff800`02a5c486 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d05040 fffff880`02f6dfc0 0000051c`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0319ad80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
3: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`13e00000 fffff880`13e3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`05223000 fffff880`0523b000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`02d1f000 fffff880`02da9000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03fd4000 fffff880`03fe9000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00940000 fffff960`009a1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013ef000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03fae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05349000 fffff880`05367000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0147c000 fffff880`014a6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ca1000 fffff880`00d61000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`01446000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c43000 fffff880`00ca1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014a8000 fffff880`0151b000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`14be8000 fffff880`14bf8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`050d5000 fffff880`050e3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03f7f000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03f9d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03eed000 fffff880`03efc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`050a1000 fffff880`050c3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`050ef000 fffff880`050f8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050e3000 fffff880`050ef000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050f8000 fffff880`0510b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`050c9000 fffff880`050d5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`0419d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0419d000 fffff880`041e3000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0513c000 fffff880`051ff000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu May 14 09:30:49 2009 (4A0C1D09)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01223000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Thu May 14 09:32:02 2009 (4A0C1D52)
fffff880`0523b000 fffff880`0525b000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Thu May 14 09:12:55 2009 (4A0C18D7)
fffff880`05d72000 fffff880`05da8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`041e3000 fffff880`041f0000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00d61000 fffff880`00d75000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045ed000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00ea4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`01536000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015bc000 fffff880`015f6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02fe9000 fffff800`03032000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`14bc4000 fffff880`14be8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04471000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05281000 fffff880`05349000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0169f000 fffff880`016a8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`13e5b000 fffff880`13e79000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`13e88000 fffff880`13e97000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04533000 fffff880`04576000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013e8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`050c3000 fffff880`050c8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05021000 fffff880`05036000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05119000 fffff880`0513c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`044f4000 fffff880`04530880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffff880`00c22000 fffff880`00c2f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0510b000 fffff880`05119000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`13e79000 fffff880`13e88000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05367000 fffff880`0537f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0537f000 fffff880`053ac000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053f9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05223000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02c99000 fffff880`02ca4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00d81000 fffff880`00ddf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ee2000 fffff880`03eed000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`0169f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016aa000 fffff880`0179c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e3a000 fffff880`03e46000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e75000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c35000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02da9000 fffff880`02dee000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0179c000 fffff880`017fc000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ca4000 fffff880`02cb5000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ed6000 fffff880`03ee2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a0c000 fffff800`02fe9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`013ce000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`14bc2000 fffff880`14bc3180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jan 11 23:58:35 2010 (4B4C017B)
fffff880`13e9b000 fffff880`14bc1700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:26:35 2010 (4B4C080B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`13e3e000 fffff880`13e5b000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01083000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f92000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011f6000 fffff880`011fd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`044d4000 fffff880`044e8380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`0152c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05815000 fffff880`058bb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`02cb5000 fffff880`02cf4000   pfmfs_359 pfmfs_359.sys Wed Oct 14 15:41:16 2009 (4AD6295C)
fffff880`05064000 fffff880`050a1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c2f000 fffff880`00c43000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d75000 fffff880`00d80ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`03e16000 fffff880`03e3a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0447e000 fffff880`04499000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04499000 fffff880`044ba000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`044ba000 fffff880`044d4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e85000 fffff880`03ed6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`044e9000 fffff880`044f4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c87000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c87000 fffff880`02c90000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c90000 fffff880`02c99000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01582000 fffff880`015bc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05036000 fffff880`0504e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04032000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`011c7000 fffff880`011f6000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`058bb000 fffff880`058c6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fc000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`00ddf000 fffff880`00dfc000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01098000 fffff880`011be000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`05cda000 fffff880`05d72000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05905000 fffff880`0596e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`058c6000 fffff880`058f3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04531000 fffff880`04532480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`058f3000 fffff880`05905000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d12000 fffff880`02d1f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02d12000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c49000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00440000 fffff960`0044a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04576000 fffff880`04588000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04093000 fffff880`040a4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04588000 fffff880`045e2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04032000 fffff880`0403d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0403d000 fffff880`04093000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013fd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c49000 fffff880`02c6e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`01098000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fee000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01536000 fffff880`01582000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c6e000 fffff880`02c7e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eac000 fffff880`00f50000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dee000 fffff880`02df7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ff2000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011c7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05021000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0596e000 fffff880`059df000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01446000 fffff880`01454000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01454000 fffff880`01460000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01469000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`0147c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03fae000 fffff880`03fd4000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Start by uninstalling *Daemon Tools* or whatever virtual drive software you have installed. It is using *sptd.sys*, a driver that is notorious for causing problems in Vista/Windows 7. If BSOD's still persist, upload the latest minidump from *C:\Windows\Minidump*.

Aside from that, logically it looks like a hard drive problem because it points to *Ntfs.sys*. What hard drives (including external hard drives and flash drives) are always plugged into the computer?


----------



## svenjoypro (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.
Hard Drives:
I have two identical Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 1500 GB drives.
They may be the problem as I don't know much about running two hard drives on one comp. I don't think I am using RAID (I'm not even sure what it is). Easeus partition master shows them both as Primary NTFS drives.

I uninstalled MagicDisc (my virtual drive)

Thanks again for the response


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Let us know if you still BSOD. Those are the only hard drives in your system?

I say this because a quick glance at your system event logs say otherwise:

```
Event[499]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-02-15T19:20:54.640
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Sven-PC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on [B]\Device\Harddisk3\DR3[/B].
```
"Harddisk3", but that may be because of the virtual drives. Either way, keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## svenjoypro (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been over 48 hours and no crashes yet. My computer's probably gonna crash as I'm writing this, but It looks like everything's fine. Thanks again for the speedy and effective answer. I'll write again if anything happens.


----------

